# Newish Browser Based Game



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 22, 2009)

*http://www.worldinmayhem.com/index.php*

Been Moderating around it for awhile, and I decided to post here if I can get moar people to join of course. It's currently simple, looking for content ideas and working towards improvement to hopefully become famous as other well known games.

It's the generic train stats, level up and beat the crap out of other people type of browser based games.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 22, 2009)

I joined. My name is "niggerfaggot".


----------



## pixthor (Aug 23, 2009)

What's the game about? This is something you shoud post before you say go and join.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 23, 2009)

pixthor said:


> What's the game about? This is something you shoud post before you say go and join.


There isn't much to say really >XD, it's the generic browser based game.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 24, 2009)

You mean like that abomination that is MyBrute? :|


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

Glaice said:


> You mean like that abomination that is MyBrute? :|


MyBrute is one of those new shits, this is just the classic x amount of turns/regain energy train stats, clans, weapons and armor and stuff type of game.

This age military of course.


----------



## Bacu (Aug 24, 2009)

I do not want any part in your Jewish Browser Based Games.


----------

